# PACIFARE die Friedfertigen auf Rexxar suchen noch Mitglieder die sich in das vorhandene Team integrieren können, Naxx10er Farmstatus 25er im Aufbau



## normi1974 (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 


wir suchen noch für unsere nicht militante Raidgilde *Pacifare* Mitglieder fast aller Klassen. 

Wichtig ist, dass der Spass am Spiel und der Wille ab und an Raiden zu gehen da ist bzw. dass man seine Klasse gut spielen kann.
Wir sind alle etwas verrückt und der Altersrahmen bewegt sich zwischen 17 und 40 also passt fast jeder bei uns rein, er sollte aber Spass verstehen.

Wir haben im Moment ca. 30 Accounts und wollen in den nächsten Wochen vor dem Ulduar Patch, die 10er, wie auch die 25er Achievements spielen.

Die Infrastruktur steht, sprich Gildenhomepage mit Raidplaner, DKP, eigenem TS Server etc. ist alles vorhanden.

Ihr könnt euch die HP unter  http://www.pacifare.de  ansehen und dort auch gleich ne Bewerbung hinterlassen, bzw. Mahautzu oder Lumpianke inGame anschreiben.



Hoffe auf bald  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lumpi


----------



## normi1974 (19. Januar 2009)

Einer hat sich schon beworben und freut sich mit uns Spielen zu können, wo bleibt der Rest...

Mage, Hunter, Schurken und Heilklassen werden besonders gerne gesehen im Moment



normi1974 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> wir suchen noch für unsere nicht militante Raidgilde *Pacifare* Mitglieder fast aller Klassen.
> ...


----------



## normi1974 (22. Januar 2009)

normi1974 schrieb:


> Einer hat sich schon beworben und freut sich mit uns Spielen zu können, wo bleibt der Rest...
> 
> Mage, Hunter, Schurken und Heilklassen werden besonders gerne gesehen im Moment



Die Suche ist noch aktuell ;-) 

Priester egal ob shadow oder heal
Dudu´s am liebsten als Bäumchen, geht aber auch ne Katze 
Schurken ;-) da haben wir im Moment garkeinen, er hätte die Ausnahmestellung
Krieger, ich hab gehört sie sollen mehr Schaden machen als die anderen ;-) wer kann den Beweis antreten.
Magier ;-) ich liebe als heilpala die Kekse
Jäger auch nach dem Patch wieß ich kriegt ihr genug Damage hin.
DK´s ;-) muss ich nichts zu sagen, gerne gesehen.

Hab ich ne Klasse vergessen?

Gildensatzung und Bewerbung auf

www.pacifare.de

Lg
Lumpianke


----------



## normi1974 (27. Januar 2009)

normi1974 schrieb:


> Die Suche ist noch aktuell ;-)
> 
> Priester egal ob shadow oder heal
> Dudu´s am liebsten als Bäumchen, geht aber auch ne Katze
> ...



Hatte die DuDu Eule nicht diskriminieren wollen die brauchen wir natürlich auch ;-)


----------

